# Rikudo Naruto & Rinnegan Sasuke vs. Itachi



## Joakim3 (May 26, 2014)

*Distance:* 15m
*Location:* Shinju Crater
*SoM:* IC for Naruto & Sasuke, _You lack hatred_ for Itachi
*Knowledge:* Manga
*Restrictions:* lol genjutsu & Totsuka

*Stipulations:*
Itachi is obviously sick

*Bonus scenario:*
Itachi is transformed into Grimm, Strategoob, Niku, King_Itachi & Komnenos fantasy perfect omega hybrid prime healthy Itachi


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2014)

log out, and never return. 

just kidding.


----------



## Krippy (May 26, 2014)

Boss crow soloes.


----------



## RedChidori (May 26, 2014)

*Good God man! Why would you do this to Itachi-Sama ?! He will be absolutely VIOLATED by Naruto and Sasuke here! The fuck!?*


----------



## Ghost (May 26, 2014)

Itachi soloes.


----------



## ARGUS (May 26, 2014)

Itachi Solos GG,,,, in multiple ways   

-He doesnt need any eyes,,, any limbs, any legs, any  arms,,, 
all he needs is his swag and he can solo

-he can also solo with Totsuka GG,,Genjutsu GG...  and Yata Mirror GG,,, 

-To make this fair u shud restrict itachi to having only one finger,,, and even then i would say itachi solos,, bcz of finger genjutsu,,,,, GG,,,, 

good thing that u made this sick itachi,, otherwise healthy iitachi or edo itachi would godstomp these 2 like fodders,,,, 

but by some idiots logic this is the answer: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto and Sasuke buttrape]


----------



## Sans (May 26, 2014)

I didn't think I was that bad.


----------



## Katou (May 26, 2014)

Itachi Solos  

No need for Explanation . . he defies Real Life/Anime/Manga logic


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 26, 2014)

MS Sasuke surpassed Sick Itachi long ago
They demolish him!


----------



## Katou (May 26, 2014)

^ You should have been aware that this is not a serious thread  


*Spoiler*: _ on a unrelated note_ 



 Itachi Solos


----------



## Ersa (May 26, 2014)

*Itachi wins mid difficulty.*

Itachi has divine powers too, of a higher level then Sasuke and Naruto.


In the face of god's powers, Naruto and Sasuke are not gods hence everything gets tanked. Absolutely perfect offense too, what does perfect mean?



> *Perfect*
> - having all the required or desirable elements, qualities, or characteristics; as good as it is possible to be.



And here are some manga panels from the latest chapter (courtesy of Jeanne) to solidify my point.


----------



## Ghost (May 26, 2014)

Zetsu = Will of Madara
Madara = Knows almost everything of Naruverse
Zetsu: "Itachi is invincible"

=

Itachi solos.


----------



## Cognitios (May 26, 2014)

His susanoo cannot be breached.
There is literally no way for Sasuke and Naruto to win this.
Itachi throws shuriken and their eyes, gg
Itachi no diff.


----------



## Trojan (May 26, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> but by some idiots logic this is the answer:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



if they did that, they will get his aids, and die, no?


----------



## Skywalker (May 26, 2014)

Since I enjoy going against the grain.

Itachi seals himself with Totsuka to save himself from the rape.


----------



## LostSelf (May 26, 2014)

Itachi summons Nagato, who summons Animal Path, who summons GG.

GG riding Cerberus shows Nardo and Sauce that their pain will be far greater than his.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2014)

Itachi reveals the secret ass pull ninjutsu Kishi happened to be storing all this time and seals Naruto and Sasuke into himself, making him the Sage of 12 Paths.  Bitch.


----------



## Sans (May 26, 2014)

Have Naruto and Sasuke displayed any counters for Izaboogaly, Itachi's greatest and final jutsu?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 26, 2014)

Haven't you heard? Itachi always solos.


----------



## Bonly (May 26, 2014)

Itachi solos, nothing they have is getting past the mirror and they can't stop themselves from being sealed, Naruto+Sasuke either kill themselves so the King doesn't have to or the let the king solo


----------



## RedChidori (May 26, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> *Itachi wins mid difficulty.*
> 
> Itachi has divine powers too, of a higher level then Sasuke and Naruto.
> 
> ...



LOL Who made that fanfic panel ?


----------



## Jagger (May 26, 2014)

Even for a Sage user like Kabuto, it was impossible for escape from the legendary genjutsu known as Izanami unless he changed his way.

Adding Crow Sage Mode Naruto will never escape because he's a stubborn brat and Sasuke will change his mind within a span of 3 seconds. They both gang on Naruto.


----------



## SSMG (May 26, 2014)

Yatas mirror reflects everything GG and SoT seals everything GG.

But in all seriousness naruto could beat Itachi two or three powerups ago and EMS Sauce would take him fown as well.


----------



## ueharakk (May 26, 2014)

Csdabeast's Kimimaro solos all three of them.


----------



## Sans (May 26, 2014)

Ueharakk is sadly correct.


----------

